
The Implications of Hitting the Hard 0% Interest Rate Floor - Reedx
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/implications-hitting-hard-0-interest-rate-floor-ray-dalio/
======
kylebenzle
Runaway inflation is coming. Mass unemployment is coming. We wasted the decade
of growth on pumping up the equity markets to make the rich richer and ignored
schools, hospitals and infrastructure. All this was an inevitable consequence
of giving away unlimited free money to the wealthy.

~~~
erikig
The bigger risk is probably a huge deflationary spiral given the huge decline
in demand caused by consumers not engaging in the economy.

------
erikig
I don't understand finance and economics as well as I'd like but it is always
refreshing to read Ray Dalio's views mostly because of his focus on the long
term but also because of his proven track record on these things.

